# intense movement at around 35 weeks normal?



## minkie

So I thought at this point (around 34 35 weeks) babys movements were supposed to be more subdued and softer...I was in tears yesterday because it literally felt like she was clawing her way out the front and sides of my belly...all day!! I mean her movements are very very forceful and big, jabs punches kicks I dunno I all is so powerful I'm scared ashes gonna pop the bag or somehing! Is this normal?? It's so much more intense All of a sudden, does this mean my fluid levels might be low or something? All I know Is last two days it's like I've had an alien clawing to get out in my tummy and not sure if that's normal or not....:shrug:


----------



## Cookie1979

That happened to me from Sunday, was really uncomfortable, his movements are so much much bigger, my tummy was going all over the place, I've been saying to my hubby that baby is so much more active. Turns out its not that he's more active, he's actually turned, he's now back to back with me so he's kicking and punching outwards...this morning my belly was pointing out in every direction possible, really made me laugh. The midwife has told me I need to try and get him to move.

It might be that yours has moved aswell??


----------



## ke29

im having the same and after reading this wonder if the baby has moved also as I have an anterior placenta I havent felt it move as much as most but its moving all the time now! Either that or its had a huge growth spurt!


----------



## a_c

I had this too - infact movement got stronger from 32 weeeks than ever before.
My lo is posterior so I get feet on my sides and front - could be how yours is lying.
My m/w says more movement the better!


----------



## emmi26

oh really softer movements someone should tell my baby that one !!! 
my babys just started to seem a little calmer etc and im 38 weeks now he can still belt the hell out of me when he wants though !!!! dont worry they just dont tell you how hard these lo's can kick !!


----------



## Levade

I swear I've felt a huge movement increase starting at about 33 weeks. So much that it gets kind of painful. I get the jabs to my hip bone and boy do they hurt! Maybe my little one turned to a different position as well.


----------



## jstarr

my lo's always been a wriggler but the bigger he gets the more powerful the kicks and movements are suppose cos they're stronger the bigger they are but its really painful sometimes! wouldnt want it any other way though at least i know he's ok while he's beating me from the inside..


----------



## RileysMummy

Millies movements got alot bigger and alot more often from around 34 weeks too. Sometimes it really hurts, like when she randomly jabs her foot out my left side lol xx


----------



## minkie

I feel so mug better now that I hear this is normal. She was side lying before with limbs all on my left (and Breech) but I guess now maybe she is back to back what with all the kicks in the front now, hopefully when she turnEd she turned head down as well lol... At least now I know I'm not carrying a monster!


----------



## Worrisome

Nope my Millie is the same, even freaky hubby out and weve had 2 boys, even he says boys where not like this.


----------

